# field trip



## Dana Young (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys I just got the idea that we could all get together and camp in cades cove this spring or summer then we could get out in the woods and learn a little about judging bear size and possibly learn a few more things about bear hunting. its the best way I can think of to show the new bear hunters bear sign and bears that they can judge the size of. if ya'll are interested let me know


----------



## dertiedawg (Feb 3, 2010)

That sounds good to me.  I think the wife and kids would be interested in that.  Where's Cades Cove??


----------



## ryano (Feb 3, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> Where's Cades Cove??



right outside Townsend TN in the Great Smoky Mountain National Park 

heaven on earth is what I like to refer to it as 

do yourself a favor and search Cades Cove in the Photography forum for some awesome pics


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2010)

Let me know when, I need a "refresher" on Bear Sizing 

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2010)

If I don't have anything else going I will be there.

It has been a while since I was there so just how crowded is it now.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow !!!!!
I'm in !!!!
Wife and I took our 3 Grandsons camping there several years
ago, and we have been talking about going back !!!

Vinnie is gonna love all the deer he will see.....Bears too !!!!!


----------



## dertiedawg (Feb 4, 2010)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Vinnie is gonna love all the deer he will see.....Bears too !!!!!



He sure will!! I'm hoping Ron, Joe and I can put him on a striper this weekend. A little father and son time with the boys is in order. Hope the weather holds up. Ron, I might have to schedule another trip with my daughter, she's wanting to go too but she has some mommy daughter time to contribute to. Also, my wife sells Miche bags, which are "women's" purses (sorry TV... no man purses ) and my daughter is mommy's little assistant. Glad this fishing trip will get us out of the house with all that estrogen floating around.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya'll be sure and check to see if is open.  I think they are going to close it for several months for road repairs


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 4, 2010)

Steven Farr said:


> Ya'll be sure and check to see if is open.  I think they are going to close it for several months for road repairs



Good idea Dana....... Steven is right though

http://www.nps.gov/grsm/planyourvisit/cadescove.htm


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Good idea Dana....... Steven is right though
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/grsm/planyourvisit/cadescove.htm



I thought I had heard they were closing it.  If they make a summer trip they should be fine though.  All those gobblers will strut in peace this spring I guess assuming they stick with the dates in the link


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 4, 2010)

It's about time they fixed that old road.....Weekends see 1000
cars.....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 4, 2010)

I aint skeeer'd of no bumpy road!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 5, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> I aint skeeer'd of no bumpy road!!!



Don't matter if your skeered or not........ they are closing the Cove to ALL traffic.......


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 5, 2010)

Not real bumpy just narrow and patched so many times over the
years....

Talked to the wife last night and we are gonna make a "day trip"
maybe next week to see it one last time before they fix the road....

Probably made over 100 trips to the Cove in the last 15 yrs....
Countless picnics and on the creeks and flying Kites in the fields...
You use to see over 200 deer per day in those fields...
Rode my bike around the 13 mile loop dozens of times....


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 6, 2011)

If you guys make the trip this coming spring, count me in!  No matter the time or place.  I'm in!


----------



## Coastie (Nov 6, 2011)

Great idea Dana, hope you get a good turn out for your trip. There have been too many close calls over the years on weights and more than one have been on the under side of the estimation. I truly hate to see a man get a ticket for an honest mistake, and most of them that bring the underweight bears in to be checked already know it is too small. At least they had the integrity to bring them in and take their chances on a Judge as opposed to taking the easy way out and leaving it to rot in the woods. Nothing like getting out and learning from somebody that has spent years around bears to learn how it should be done.


----------

